# Need help from Orbea Rise owners



## Fatina (May 8, 2021)

I cannot find this information online. How many headert spacers and mm your orbea Rise 2021/22 came with?


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

You will find in the Orbea Rise blue paper that the maximum headset spacers is 30mm.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

That's pretty much the safety standard for all bikes...maximum 30mm headset spacers. Much more than that can put too much stress on the steerer tube. If you need more height than that, get a higher riser bar.


----------



## Fatina (May 8, 2021)

Yea, I am mostly interest in how many spacers there are when they ship the bike. The store I bought the bike from, sent it without spacers and they are now sending me a new fork. Since I would like to start with the default amount of spacers and eventually adjust, I wanted to know exactly what are supposed to be the out of the box specs.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

Spacers are a very personal adjustment. The stock setup is for the mythical average person. I would not worry about it. The spacers are cheap so put them on to suit your requirements keeping in mind the maximum recommended.


----------



## SCFord (Jul 12, 2019)

Mine came with 20mm worth of spacers under the bars


----------



## Fatina (May 8, 2021)

SCFord said:


> Mine came with 20mm worth of spacers under the bars


Thank you very much.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

This is how they come out of the box from orbea.


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

SCFord said:


> Mine came with 20mm worth of spacers under the bars


This. Factory cut fork only allows 20mm max under the stem. Orbea really messed this one up and they keep messing it up!


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Fatina said:


> I cannot find this information online. How many headert spacers and mm your orbea Rise 2021/22 came with?


My 2022 Rise M20 large came with two 10mm spacers under the stem.


----------

